# Akuma Vs Naruto



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

Current Naruto vs Akuma 
Conditions:Both start out at Base. Akuma will only go into Shin mode if Naruto goes into Sage Mode. Naruto has 3 clones at the mountain.
Battlefield:Konaha Crater
Starting Distance: 20 meters
State of Mind: IC

scenario 1: Kyubi unrestricted 
scenario 2: Kyubi restricted
scenario 3: Naruto starts in Sage mode;Akuma starts in Shin mode.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Naruto destroys him in all 3 scenario's.


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

Care to explain how/why?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Can Naruto destroy an island?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Because he is faster, stronger, mover versatile. Tell me what Akuma is going to do with 1000 Kage-Bunshin with rasengans lung at him from all directions?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Can Naruto destroy an island?



That was an inconsistency


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

, tell me again, can he destroy an island with a single punch?if u tell me yes and prove it then i'll answer u ,simple


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Akuma has the power to kill naruto, but i dont think hed land a hit, while Naruto has ways to kill him and is fast enough to land hits.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

Hypersonic island buster? Speed is about equal to SM Naruto's, destructive capability is way greater. Akuma takes this.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> *Hypersonic island buster?* Speed is about equal to SM Naruto's, destructive capability is way greater. Akuma takes this.



Proof please.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, it says "at least supersonic, possibly hypersonic" so I guess there's not necessarily proof for the latter, but island busting is still beyond the Narutoverse...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

1 Shun Goku Satsu and its over.


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

Lets see to deal with 1000 Kage Bushins? Akuma's Choice of Messatsu Gou Rasen(the super spinning kick) or Kongou Kokuretsu Zan(the one where he slams the ground with Ki or Energy). I believe Akuma to be much stronger than base Naruto. Naruto doesn't have any strength feats that would make it seem he is very strong(Like Kisame strong). Speed wise. I say they both take on strength > speed, but Akuma has that teleporting move and isn't a sluggish fighter like Zangief. Anything else?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

the thread is over,next one


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

KN9 vs Shin Akuma would be a nice fight. Bijuu blast vs Messatsu Go Hadou


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

3 words: Instant Hell Murder.


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

I said Akuma has the power to kill Naruto. But anyone care to post speed feats for Akuma?

Thats all he needs to win this fight.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Follow Me!

here


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Well let's see.

Ryu and Ken are stated as being able to effortlessly dodge bullets.

Gouki, is faster than they are.

Want something more concrete?

Guile's Sonic Boom attack flies at a speed of mach 2.

Dodging it is no trouble to the likes of most SF characters.

Hell, even Abel was able to react to it in the intro of SFIV.

Gouki rapes each scenario with a single punch.


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

As with all wiki's they can be edited. Any vids of supersonic movement?


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

killfox said:


> I said Akuma has the power to kill Naruto. But anyone care to post speed feats for Akuma?
> 
> Thats all he needs to win this fight.



Would you consider his teleporting a speed feat?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

lol  , killfox,search on youtube


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Veikuri said:


> Would you consider his teleporting a speed feat?



Teleporting =/= Speed


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> lol  , killfox,search on youtube


Thats what ive been doing, just cant find "supersonic" speedfeats from him.

But since your the one claiming he can, would you mind posting a vid? Just a glimps of evidence and ill agree that Akuma wins.


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Teleporting =/= Speed



Well if you play the game. You would see Dhalsim and Bison, they both actually disappear and reappear where they want. Akuma's "teleporting" you actually see his body move quickly to where he wants. So you can call that "super-sonic speed."


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

I am curious to know how Naruto intends on hurting Gouki?

He's>Ryu without even being Shin, and Ryu is able to take Gouki's punches, which pack more force than ANYTHING Naruto has displayed.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I am curious to know how Naruto intends on hurting Gouki?
> 
> He's>Ryu without even being Shin, and Ryu is able to take Gouki's punches, which pack more force than ANYTHING Naruto has displayed.



So every punch Akuma dishes out is Island busting right?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So every punch Akuma dishes out is Island busting right?



Any reason to assume its not?

Since you know, it WAS just a normal punch.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

imagine Shin Akuma


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Shin Akuma split Ayers Rock in four pieces.

That is the only indication we have of his power.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

We have to wait till next year for Edgeworth


----------



## VJPholwanna (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok. Imagine Bruce Lee. Now imagine Squirrel Girl. Now, put them together. And the final touch, you add Kazuo Kiriyama's personality.

Now you have something that can't lose, is fucking kick ass, very slightly resembles Akuma ,and can beat Naruto. Off-panel.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> We have to wait till next year for Edgeworth



That was from Capcom Fighting Evolution.

Are feats there considered canon?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah,it's just show what he can do,pretty awsome right?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Ok. Imagine Bruce Lee. Now imagine Squirrel Girl. Now, put them together. And the final touch, you add Kazuo Kiriyama's personality.
> 
> Now you have something that can't lose, is fucking kick ass, very slightly resembles Akuma ,and can beat Naruto. Off-panel.



Akuma is nothing compared to Squirell Girl. Blasphemy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 23, 2009)

Since it's in character Naruto gives him a good fight but Akuma stops messing around and knocks him out with a shoryuken. He only kills worthy opponents.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> That was from Capcom Fighting Evolution.
> 
> Are feats there considered canon?


Probably not, that game flopped so hard Capcom doesn't care anymore.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Mystictrunks has a point.

Gouki loses via BFR by refusing to fight someone as weak as Naruto.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

Akuma destroyed an island. He's also supersonic and has class 100 strength.

Akuma wins.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 23, 2009)

Lp, LP, ->, LK, FP, and this match is over


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Wait a min, people really think every punch Akuma hit Ryu with was an island buster?

So I guess Ryu can brush off hits from people from DBZ rite? 

And like i said before if anyone can show me a speedfeat from Akuma ill agree that he wins.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

killfox said:


> So I guess Ryu can brush off hits from people from DBZ rite?



Yes.

Akuma hits hard enough to be compared, striking force-wise, with DBZ characters.

I am not saying he can fight on equal ground with them, they are far too fast and their blasts too powerful, but he is at least equal in striking power.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Yes.
> 
> Akuma hits hard enough to be compared, striking force-wise, with DBZ characters.
> 
> I am not saying he can fight on equal ground with them, they are far too fast and their blasts too powerful, but he is at least equal in striking power.



 

1 punch from Goku would break Gouki's neck 100 times over.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> 1 punch from Goku would break Gouki's neck 100 times over.



Right, and I am sure you have boundless evidence to prove this statement, right? 

Considering Goku has not ONE feat on par with Gouki destroying an island with a punch.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Right, and I am sure you have boundless evidence to prove this statement, right?
> 
> Considering Goku has not ONE feat on par with Gouki destroying an island with a punch.



Kicking Freeza through multiple islands, destroying them. While they were playing around mind you.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Kicking Freeza through multiple islands, destroying them. While they were playing around mind you.



Kay.

Does not equal shattering an island with a punch, but kay.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Kay.
> 
> Does not equal shattering an island with a punch, but kay.



Yeh it's way better.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh it's way better.



Lol no it's not.

What is more impressive, punching through wood, or shattering it to pieces?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Lol no it's not.
> 
> What is more impressive, punching through wood, or shattering it to pieces?



Kicking someone through islands destroying bothc of them in the process. Training in 100 times earths gravity.
Jumping into the stratosphere with leg strength alone.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Right, and I am sure you have boundless evidence to prove this statement, right?
> 
> Considering Goku has not ONE feat on par with Gouki destroying an island with a punch.



Considering they punch people through mountains.

But anyways this is going off topic.

Gouki wins this.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 23, 2009)

nuff said.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 23, 2009)

The problem with this is there is to many inconsistency in street fighter as opposed to Naruto which is one consistent manga. If this is to be even fair I think the anime including filler and the movies should be included.


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 23, 2009)

What kind of inconsistences between the games? Of course the movie/anime does because that contradicts the game.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Kicking Freeza through multiple islands, destroying them. While they were playing around mind you.



TWF, is that you?


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 23, 2009)

> But since your the one claiming he can, would you mind posting a vid? Just a glimps of evidence and ill agree that Akuma wins.


SFIV saves the day!! CakeAvi


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Since I do not care to click that link, what is it?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

If gouki took 1 clone to hell it would kill all of them since it attacks the spirit and all the clones have a single spirit


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Since I do not care to click that link, what is it?


the promotional animation for SFIV. It had embedding disabled, so i had to post the link...it show's some of Akuma's feats, I believe.


----------



## Dexion (Jul 24, 2009)

SM Naruto would lose I think...

Somehow I doub't Gouki can land a punch on Naruto thats strong enough to take out and Island but SM Naruto's biggest strength feat was killing and disassembling one of the Pein's in one punch and tossing a Giant rhino far up into the sky.

Although if he manages to land a FRS on Gouki he's done.

KN9 Naruto has got to be up at the Island buster level at least but we'll never know.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Dexion said:


> SM Naruto would lose I think...
> 
> Somehow I doub't Gouki can land a punch on Naruto thats strong enough to take out and Island but SM Naruto's biggest strength feat was killing and disassembling one of the Pein's in one punch and tossing a Giant rhino far up into the sky.
> 
> ...



 ...is that what got you in the red?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2009)

Akuma can bust an island with a punch
Akuma can spilt Ayers Rock
Akuma can destroy a large ship hundreds of meteres under the sea
Akuma can move faster than Ryu and Ken who are casual bullet timers and as Dark Jaxx stated, they dodge Guiles sonic boom which travels at mach 2

Akuma can, Akuma can..... Can you see where this is going?


----------



## Veikuri (Jul 24, 2009)

Neo-jplaya said:


> SFIV saves the day!! Artbook



I just watched the Street Fighter 4 movie...What movie is that suppose to be from?


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it's a promotional vid for the game.


----------

